# whatzit?



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I found this today at the bottom of a box of junk at a flea market - just random, mostly kitchen stuff, I saw one of those plastic floor jacks that came with the old big tonka bronco in the mix, which is why I thought to rummage through, but imagine my surprise!










Something struck me as odd about it though, I never saw one with plastic wheels on the front and the back. And they are fronts and backs - notice the spacers on the backs- none on the fronts.










in examining the very bare chassis, I noticed that the bulkhead is a solid bar across - no cutout for the motor and rear pinion.










so i figured it must be for one of the tyco "tether car" sets - but when I got home and compared it i realized that either my tether car chassis is incorrect (which I didn't think it was), or this is something else entirely.

(The 57 body that was on it as found has no peg for the rubber tether either)










did tyco make a push car version with plastic wheels, or do i now have an actual tether car chassis to put under my tether car (how many times can I type "tether" before I go crazy? :freak: ) 

while my tether set isn't mine from when i was young, i remember my friend having a set, and I'm pretty sure the unpowered tether car still had magnets and rubber tires - like the one pictured on the right.

any of you tyco experts know (or anyone else care to hazard a guess?) The vendor gave it to me for free - he had no idea it was even in there.

Thanks! :wave:

john


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

John,

You are extremely lucky! That's the rare Tyco M.A.S.K Chevy Dummy car. Most collectors dream of having this. It's missing the fender and hood flames but still at the top of the charts on the wish list for some. It was from the train set and came along side the Volcano dummy van.

I'll send you some pictures.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, you now have an actual tether car chassis. 

Tether you go...


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick Carter said:


> John,
> 
> You are extremely lucky! That's the rare Tyco M.A.S.K Chevy Dummy car. Most collectors dream of having this. It's missing the fender and hood flames but still at the top of the charts on the wish list for some. It was from the train set and came along side the Volcano dummy van.
> 
> I'll send you some pictures.


That's crazy!! - I should have recognized it, as i actually have the M.A.S.K. '57 chevy 6-wheeled tank sitting on my desk in the office - but the action-figure scaled one is a different shade of turquoise. I loved M.A.S.K. when i was a kid!

I actually have one of the fender stickers - it fell off in my hand when i picked up the car - I'm gonna drop back in to the flea market tomorrow and root in that box again - the grill and other stickers may be in there. who knows - maybe even the volcano van...



NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes, you now have an actual tether car chassis.
> 
> Tether you go...


and before i was going hither and yon, twither shall i go next?

so were all the tether cars non-mag, plastic tired? All I've got to go on is the set I have now, and the admittedly hazy memory i have of one when i was younger. (Well, i suppose quick google search would be something else to go on, but then i wouldn't get to interact with any of the fine folks on the HT board!)

john


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Score! Great find. 

Somewhat related side note: I recently picked up one of those "tether" sets (aren't they called TRX?) and it is a HOOT. I ran the cars around a little in the middle two lanes of my 4-lane and took out a couple trees, some pedestrians, some parked cars... :lol: 

I think the the tether cars have plastic wheels and magnets. I'll check tomorrow if I get any time in the dungeon... 

--rick


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Just looking in to the "tether car" thing, and I found this pic on the web that shows tether cars (or TRX's) as having either some brass or none, but they both have magnets. The set far right is the same as the set I'd pictured above - even the same gold wheels on the dummy car (though it does look like they might be plastic wheels in that pic). The one next to it has a completely bare chassis metal wise, but still has the magnet. Can't see the bulkhead to see if it has the cutout for the pinion or not though...










Did the TRX cars come both ways one wonders?

john


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow- thanks for posting that pic  As I just realized I have a Red/White/Blue #7 Camaro Tether car body, and never knew it !


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

John,

Did you try and go back to see whether or not the hood and other fender sticker was in the box?


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Rick Carter said:


> John,
> 
> Did you try and go back to see whether or not the hood and other fender sticker was in the box?


haven't had a chance yet, Rick (thanks for the info on the set by the way!) but I'll probably drop in on the weekend if i can get to town. I scanned the drivers side fender sticker, as it had come off when i found the car, and used a laser printer and some label paper to make a near undetectable reproduction - i just need a good shot of the one for the hood and I'll be all set....

...except i'd really like to find the grill for the car. I wasn't all that concerned when i first found it, 'cause my first thought was "gasser"! Now I figure I should keep it turquoise and M.A.S.K. stickered - and sitting on that odd chassis - rather than rod it. Heck, I may even use one of my red US-1 trucks and try to build a Rhino to go with.

john


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

No problem on the info. Hit me any time if you have any Tyco questions and I'll take a full shot picture of my car for you so that you can see the sticker better.


----------

